# Another big girl



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Some days you can just tell things are going to come together. Today was one of those days. Brian landed 6 reds and had some shots at some big fish. He also landed several small trout and then we found the good one. Took a lot of casts and I was just about to give up when this girl ate. She put on a great show in less than a foot of water. 26.5 inches and released along with the rest of them.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Steve!

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nice......


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice Trout!


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*skiffstiff*

Glad that you got her to eat.I have had no luck with those bigger trout the last few months.Good for you !


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

What's that funky looking porcupine thing on the deck, last picture?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Keeps fly line from blowing around


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Very Nice!!

That trout is a dandy.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> Keeps fly line from blowing around


Does that work better than using a bucket? Trying to decide on one vs the other. I've been using a trashcan with a little water - seems to work ok - and much cheaper than stuff you find at fly outfitters...


----------

